# S&W M&P Series



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Any of you guys into the Smith and Wesson M&P series handguns and AR's? I've got the M&P 9mm and the M&P15 Sport 2 AR15 in 5.56. For the cost they are fantastic guns. The 9mm is my go too at the range these days. Unfortunately our corrupt government has banned AR-15's in Canada and I can no longer bring the M&P sport to the range  and they just extended the order in council leaving us in AR15 pergatory for another year.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is too bad I wish it was not that way for you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, to early in the morning to talk about gun control and corruption from up here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’m surprised they allow you the handgun.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My daughter has the MP 15-22 and it's a shooter for sure. I have a few handguns. A glock 22 .40 and just picked up a Canik Mete 9mm
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

youngdon said:


> I’m surprised they allow you the handgun.


No kidding. We have some really stupid gun laws here. Can have handguns with a barrel length over 4", cannot carry or shoot anywhere but a licensed range. I'm a member of a local gun club with a great indoor range so its not really that big of a deal. wish I could carry it with me tho.


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

22magnum said:


> My daughter has the MP 15-22 and it's a shooter for sure. I have a few handguns. A glock 22 .40 and just picked up a Canik Mete 9mm


How do you like the Canik? I've been eyeballing a couple of their guns, they look like the are really well built.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

SteveMc said:


> How do you like the Canik? I've been eyeballing a couple of their guns, they look like the are really well built.


Love it, will be picking up a rival soon

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My neighbor owns two Caniks. He says he’s never spent better money on a gun.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Shot a few S&Ws over the years but only owed one: a stainless10mm auto. A bit heavy for carry duty, so I sold it at a huge profit and switched to a gen 1 Glock 10mm. Never had an issue with it. Has a laser sight built into the rear sight.
Other carry guns: Beretta, Sig, and Bond Arms.


----------

